# VIC high country Lake Cobbler



## lars (Jul 29, 2009)

A few weeks ago took # 2 son for a trip up past Mansfield to a lovely little lake up in the high country called Lake Cobbler. Went up via King river at Pineapple flat which was supposedly fishing well at the time, as it didn't look that far on the map decided to set up camp first & then come back for a fish. After crawling up the mountain mostly in low 1st (4WD) including a section of track called 'the staircase' (cause it has steps in it?) decided we didn't want to have to do that 2 more times so that was that. Anyway set up camp on the lake & what a lovely spot it is. Unfortunately there is reputedly bugger all fish in the lake so didn't fish but still had a nice paddle around. Then sat by the fire & had a nice cookup, spuds in foil done in the coals, chops on the hotplate & corn cobs in the husk done on the coals - sensational. Finished off with some cleansing ales sitting around the fire admiring the stars. The next day kept heading north to meet up with some mates on the Ovens river near Bundelong. Had a slight mishap coming down the mountain ( road not quite wide enough for a Landcruiser & a Patrol at the same time ) fortunately no one got hurt so that's the main thing. Had a bit of a fish for some cod without any joy. On the way back to the car decided to try a bit of wakeboarding on the Hobie, worked quite well when the fat bloke ( me ) got off & the young bloke went on his own. Despite no fish had a top couple of days, & I finally got up to check out Lake Cobbler after many years & many trips up the high country.


----------



## lars (Jul 29, 2009)

no, used the front drivewell to tie the rope around. was great fun. at one stage the two of us were standing up surfing on it, dont know if I'd like something with too many horses towing it though.


----------



## FishoPhil (Oct 28, 2008)

Great report mate! 8)

Awesome part of the world up there isnt it, I will have to get back there again soon.


----------



## lars (Jul 29, 2009)

yeah love the high country. have been fortunate to do a fair bit of hiking & camping in various places up & around the alps. love getting out & about anywhere along the coast & the bush but the mountain country is somehow even more special to me. dont do enough of it anymore, reckon a trip with the yak up to mt Buffalo or Falls creek might be on the cards next ( might have to wait for summer if I dont do it soon )


----------



## bomberjames (Dec 5, 2007)

Looks like a great camping place.
But luck about the fish.I"ve heard thats great deer country up that way.
Cheers


----------



## lars (Jul 29, 2009)

we were nearly gunna go to lake William Hovel instead of lake Cobbler, but got put off by the fact theres no camping. Will definitely have to give it a go one day.. the trip up to lake Cobbler is easy from north, definitely dont need a fourby, but coming the other way ( from south, via mt buller rd ) you'd want one for the ground clearance cause its pretty rugged in places, even my landcruiser scraped at times. theres also a few river crossings which werent any major dramas but you dont know if they had good rain . loved it , if it werent for the fact Ive got a business to run & 4 kids to feed & run around I'd be out & about checking all these places out all the time.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

When you said wakeboarding.....you really meant wakeboarding.


----------

